# Blue Buffalo dog food causing seizures?



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I have never heard of this, though I have done a lot of research about the causes of seizures. For my Charlie, Frontline Plus is a known trigger, which we now avoid. Some medications - Tramadol comes to mind - are associated with seizures in sensitive dogs.

Please keep us posted.

Best of luck,
Lucy


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm not sure. I did some reading and it seems some doggies love it and others have a hard time with it. I bought a bag for our pup, but I have decided to take it back and try another brand first.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

No, I haven't heard it. I have two goldens ages 2 and 6, both are eating BB without any problems. They've been on it for over 6 months.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I haven't heard that. Both my girls chowed down on their BB this morning, same as always.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

No, it would be highly unusual for dog food to cause seizures.


----------



## Chantel (Feb 8, 2011)

My dog Charlie had a seizure around 2 months ago while I was at my sisters house sitting and watching her dog while she was on vacation, this was the first seizure he has ever had (as far as I know), I called the vet right away and he asked me if he had eaten anything different, I told him no, assuming that by "different" he meant something other than dog food. Well just the other day I was watching my sisters dog again, who is fed Blue Buffalo, and Charlie had another seizure.
I got to thinking and I realized that when I dog-sit, Charlie ALWAYS eats my sisters dogs' food instead of his, and I thought it was way too much of a coincidence for it to happen again while I was watching her. Charlie almost always has someone at home with him, because while I'm out my parents are always home, and while they're out I'm typically at home. So I don't feel like he likely has had any other seizures, but I know that
I can't be 100% sure. 

Also, I'm wondering if maybe it wasn't a seizure and maybe just a reaction? Because he wasn't confused at all after it he went right back to his tailwagging self, and his eyes didn't roll back in his head at all either of the times. He more or less just was struggling to get up, his legs were shaking and he looked very scared, I held him and calmed him down and it probably lasted around 3-4 minutes both times. He had a thyroid panel & blood test around 7 months ago and everything was normal... I looked it up and apparently blue buffalo has been recalled before because of seizures due to calcium levels? I'm curious as to rather that's what happened with him...


----------



## Chantel (Feb 8, 2011)

Also.. during the "seizures", his legs were very drawn up, and he moved his neck a funny way


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i find it coincidental that it only happens when he was eating the BB at your sisters?? i would stay away from it, yes they have had quite a few recalls, what do you normally feed him??


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

I think I read somewhere that BB is really rich and some dogs can't tolerate them well. I dunno but I'm so so sorry about your doggie


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Gunners was on it BB LBP at 12 weeks. Now 13 weeks doing great on it so far. Stool is good and energy level is fine.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

There's a big difference between being too rich for some dogs and causing diarrhea, and seizures. And I would think being too low or too high in an ingredient would take some time to build up and cause a reaction.

Is there a difference in the size of the kibble, between what you feed and the BB? Maybe he is getting pieces stuck on the way down, and that is causing him distress. I know that I have a problem eating beef and even some breads, and it can be very painful and even scary, as my throat seems to close up.

I certainly would not let him continue to eat the BB. If the problem goes away, good. If it doesn't, then you will need to look for another cause.


----------



## jakesmom1 (Jun 12, 2011)

My puppy Jake was on Blue Buffalo puppy and he had diarrhea really bad from the day I got him. We thought it was worms but after the worming he still had it and it got worse. Dr asked what I was feeding him and I told him and he yanked him off of it. Said he had 4 patients that were having significant problems and one of them had been having seizures and when they did a blood panel on Jake his calcium levels were high so now he is an iams puppy and his diarrhea is gone and he is gaining weight and looks great.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Our local Pet Value just brought in Blue Buffalo, after reading this thread I certainly will never try it on Bayne.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Samantha's been eating BB for years without any problems. It actually solved a lot of allergy issues for her. Mulligan's been eating it as well since coming home in May without any problems. That's very scary though and I will definitely keep an eye on them. Which formula were you feeding? We feed BB Salmon Wilderness.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

BB had a recall last fall for excess vitamin D, that was causing seizures and elevated calcium levels. I'd hate to think it was reoccuring or that your particular bag was a part of that recall and wasn't pulled from the shelf. If you google it or do a search on here, I'm sure you can find all the particulars. If I remember correctly it was found by the MSU lab.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Gunner is still on BB LBP has good stools. Has gas but overall he is doing very well so far as I can tell. He's been on it at least 2 mos.


----------



## TobyTheGolden (Jul 14, 2011)

Our vet recommended the bb lbp so that is what we use. He had loose stools for a couple of weeks but has since been fine. She did tell me that some dogs have allergies to certain ingredients but that bb was quality dog food. Butbthere were others but bb was what she wanted us to start with. She always comments on how good he looks. I hate to hear about the recalls. I will have to keep an eye on that.


----------



## PatriciaVT (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh no don't tell me that Blue Buffalo is not good for my pup? I fed her BB since she was 8 weeks old, and she seem fine today huh


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

PatriciaVT said:


> Oh no don't tell me that Blue Buffalo is not good for my pup? I fed her BB since she was 8 weeks old, and she seem fine today huh



If she is doing fine, I wouldn't change anything, It is very possible that the OP's sister got a hold of some of the stuff that they said could cause seizures. 
To the OP you should be able to find out, using the upc code on the bag or something, I'm guessing? 

BB has always gotten great reviews when I researched it, stuff happens, just seems like the OP was unlucky.


----------

